# Ich ließ tollen Hintern tollen Hintern sein



## gvergara

Gute Tag,

Ich möchte wissen, was dies bedeutet, bitte. Kontext: Eine Frau in ihrem Zimmer hat bemerkt, dass sie sehr aufmerksam und konzentriert auf den Hintern des Zimmermanns starrte.

_Erst als der Zimmermann auf dem Dachboden verschwunden war, konnte ich wieder etwas klarer denken. *Ich ließ tollen Hintern tollen Hintern sein*, ging hastig aus dem Zimmer und klopfte an die Tür von Kata..._
*Aus „Jesus liebt mich” von David Safier*

Bedeutet das, dass sie sich nicht mehr um den tollen Hintern des Zimmermans gekümmert hat?

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ja, sie hat den Hintern gedanklich in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Wenn man sich mit etwas beschäftigt, es dann aber sein lässt, weil es Wichtigeres zu tun gibt oder weil man es langweilig findet, dann kann man das sagen, z.B.: "Ich begutachtete im Möbelhaus ein Sofa, dann rief mein Partner 'Wir müssen jetzt Heim!' Da *ließ ich das Sofa Sofa sein* und ging zum Ausgang."


----------



## Demiurg

Oder klassisch: _Er ließ die Arbeit Arbeit sein_ (d.h er hatte keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten).


----------



## Gernot Back

Die Wendung "Ich ließ (den|die|das) X X sein und" kommt gar nicht so selten vor. Das erste _X_ würde ich dabei analysieren als Akkusativergänzung (Akkusativobjekt) zu _lassen_ und das zweite _X_ als Gleichsetzungsakkusativ (Objektsprädikativ).


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Oder klassisch: _Er ließ die Arbeit Arbeit sein_ (d.h er hatte keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten).


Ich denke, das reicht nicht. Es ist zwar eine der Ursachen, die Arbeit Arbeit sein zu lassen = aufzuhören mit der Arbeit bzw. der Arbeit fernzubleiben.

Beispiel:_ Ich sah, wie mein Kollege mit dem Auto gegen einen Laternenpfahl prallte.  Ich ließ Arbeit Arbeit sein und eilte ihm zu Hilfe.

Interessant ist, dass beim ersten Wort optional ein Artikel steht, beim zweiten dagegen nicht._


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Interessant ist, dass beim ersten Wort optional ein Artikel steht, beim zweiten dagegen nicht.


So ganz stimmt das nicht; beim Prädikativum kann der unbestimmte Artikel stehen:


			
				David Wonschewski: Geliebter Schmerz said:
			
		

> Also tat ich, was ein jedes Menschenkind an meiner Stelle tun würde, ließ den Strick einen Strick sein, stolperte hinaus aus dem Dickicht und verstellte ihr den Weg.


 Geliebter Schmerz 


			
				bachheimer.com said:
			
		

> Heute war so ein Tag! Ich ließ den Spatzen einen Spatzen sein und fuhr zu meinem Eltenhaus und bin mit dem Rad in die Gegend.


 bachheimer.com – aktuelle und unabhängige Nachrichten aus Wirtschaft, Politik, Gesellschaft - Freude am Schönen


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Ich habe über den Unterschied nachgedacht: Es funktioniert im "Prädikativum", wenn dieses abzählbar ist.

Bei "Er ließ die/diese Arbeit eine Arbeit sein." wäre das gegeben, aber normalerweise ist "Arbeit" eine unbestimmte Menge, dann ist "eine" nicht möglich. Und ich denke, das ist in der Redensart gegeben. Ich denke deshalb (nach nochmaligem Überdenken), dass man hier keinen Artikel verwenden kann (weder einen bestimmten noch einen unbestimmten), ohne den Sinn der Redensart "Er ließ die Arbeit Arbeit sein." zu ändern. In anderen Fällen ist gegebenenfalls ein Artikel vor der wiederholten Wendung möglich. (Aber nach meinem Gefühl eher selten genutzt, wahrscheinlich wegen des Klanges.)


----------



## Hutschi

PS:


gvergara said:


> ...
> 
> _...  *Ich ließ tollen Hintern tollen Hintern sein*, ..._



Ich glaube, hier würde nur ein Artikel bei der zweiten Wendung passen, wenn auch bei der ersten einer steht:

_ Ich ließ *den* tollen Hintern *einen* tollen Hintern sein, ..._


----------



## gvergara

Wäre es total falsch zu sagen, _Ich ließ (den) tollen Hintern *(ein) toller* Hintern sein_?? Ich sehe nicht ein, warum man zwei Akkusativobjekte verwenden muss...


----------



## Gernot Back

gvergara said:


> Wäre es total falsch zu sagen, _Ich ließ (den) tollen Hintern *(ein) toller* Hintern sein_?? Ich sehe nicht ein, warum man zwei Akkusativobjekte verwenden muss...


Ja, das wäre falsch. Wie gesagt, es handelt sich nicht um *zwei* Akkusativobjekte, sondern um *ein* Akkusativobjekt und *einen* Gleichsetzungsakkusativ (ein Objektsprädikativ), ähnlich wie bei:

_Er nannte ihn einen Lügner._​


----------



## Hutschi

Mündlich umgangssprachlich wird manchmal das zweite "e" in "einen" so verkürzt, dass man es nicht mehr hört. Es klingt wie "ein". Oder die Endsilbe wird ganz "verschluckt" --> "ein' ".
Diese Verkürzung ist häufig, wird aber schriftlich normalerweise nicht dargestellt. Man schreibt "einen".
Wenn Sie dargestellt wird, dann "ein' " oder "ein'n".
Eine andere Verkürzung ist "  'nen", die wird immer dargestellt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Verkürzung regional verteilt ist. Meine Mutter sagte immer: "Verschlucke nicht die Endsilben".

In unserem Fall: Lass den tollen Hintern ein' tollen Hintern sein.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> manchmal das zweite "e" in "einen" so verkürzt, dass man es nicht mehr hört. Es klingt wie "ein"


Aber 'tolle_n' _würde sowieso bleiben und zeigen, dass es Akkusativ ist.
  Ich verstehe gvergaras Zweifel jedoch insoweit, als das zweite 'Hintern' als Subjekt von _sein _erscheint und es deshalb denkbar wäre, dass es im Nominativ stehen sollte. In diesem Sinne unterscheidet sich der OP-Satz von Gernots Beispiel ''er nannte ihn einen Lügner'', wo kein 'sein' vorhanden ist.
Aber natürlich haben die Muttersprachler recht: im Infinitivsatz nach 'lassen' steht auch das Prädikat (Objektsprädikativ) im Akkusativ.
_Let me be myself = _lass mich mich selbst sein.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Aber natürlich haben die Muttersprachler recht: im Infinitivsatz nach 'lassen' steht auch das Prädikat im Akkusativ.
> _Let me be myself = _lass mich mich selbst sein.


Das ist leider ein schlechtes Beispiel.   Ich würde hier "ich selbst" bevorzugen und eine Google-Suche bestätigt das.

Anderes Beispiel: _Lass mich dein Freund sein_ (nicht _deinen Freund_).  Irgendwas stimmt da nicht mit der Theorie.

Andererseits: _Lass den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein._


----------



## bearded

Interessant, Demiurg.  Ich bin nun gespannt, wie Gernot es erklären würde.
(Und was ist mit seinen Beispielen - von Autoren - _ließ den Strick einen Strick sein/ ließ den Spatzen einen Spatzen sein_)?


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Aber 'tolle_n' _würde sowieso bleiben und zeigen, dass es Akkusativ ist.
> ...



Das stimmt. Habe ich auch nicht bestritten.
_Lass _hat unterschiedliche Bedeutungen in den Beispielen.
Lass mich dein Freund sein. Hier will ich dein Freund werden.
Lass den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein. Hier soll Gott ein guter Freund bleiben. Lass ihn ... sein. = Ändere ihn nicht.

Lass den lieben Gott ein guter Mann sein: Er ist schlecht und soll ein guter Mann werden. Wer oder was soll er sein/werden?

Lass den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein. Wie soll ich ihn lassen?

Vielleicht ist das ein Hintergrund für die Kasusunterschiede. Stimmt das?


----------



## bearded

Ich hatte auch an so etwas gedacht, etwa an die Doppelbedeutung von 'lassen'+Infinitiv (einmal 'kausativ' - einmal im Sinne von erlauben: z.B. ''lass ihn gehen'' = mach, dass er geht  vs. erlaube ihm zu gehen), aber mir erscheint das eine zweifelhafte Unterscheidung im Hinblick auf die Grammatik.
Klingt ein Satz wie _Wir sollten ihn er selbst sein lassen _wirklich richtig?  Ich hoffe, dass Gernot (Vertreter der Kasus-Gleichsetzungstheorie) zu diesem Thema noch Stellung nehmen wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

gvergara said:


> Ich sehe nicht ein, warum man zwei Akkusativobjekte verwenden muss...


Vielleicht ist das hier die Antwort (?):


> Verben wie _hören, sehen, lassen_ usw. integrieren somit einen Infinitivsatz in einen Satz. Dabei ist das Subjekt des Infinitivs nicht ein Nominativ, sondern ein vom Hauptverb abhängiger Akkusativ. Deshalb wird diese Konstruktion 'Akkusativ mit Infinitiv' genannt (lateinisch: _accusativus cum infinitivo_, abgekürzt AcI):
> _Sie ließ  *den* Jungen *den* Hund  streicheln._


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht ist das hier die Antwort


Für mich sind die Beispielsätze _Sie ließ den Jungen den Hund streicheln _(canoonet -  diese Regel hatte ich auch gesehen) und _Ich ließ den Spatzen einen Spatzen sein _(Bachheimer/Gernot) nicht völlig vergleichbar. Beim ersteren ist 'streicheln' nämlich ein transitives Verb und 'den Hund' ist klar sein Akkusativobjekt. Beim letzteren hingegen ist 'sein' intransitiv, und 'ein(en) Spatz(en)' sollte das Subjekt von diesem 'sein' sein...
Ich dachte anfangs wie Du - und canoonet - ,aber seit ich den Beitrag #14 von Demiurg gelesen habe, bin ich mir über das Problem nicht mehr ganz im klaren. Ich hatte diesen Zweifel übrigens auch kurz in #13 erwähnt (gvergaras Zweifel).


----------



## gvergara

Genau. Meiner Meinang nach, alle vorgeschlagenen Beispiele könnten in der folgenden Weise umformuliert werden (, obwohl sie, von der Grammatik her, sehr kommisch, sogar falsch berücksichtigt werden können):

_Ich ließ ihn den Wein trinken=> Ich ließ meinen Vater, dass er den Weint trinkt_ (_den Wein_ ist das Akkusativobjekt von _trinken_)

, aber

_Ich ließ (den) tollen Hintern (einen) tollen Hintern sein=> Ich musste den tollen Hintern lassen, dass er ein toller Hintern ist/bleibt_. (Nochmals, ich sehe nicht ein, warum ein Akkusativobjekt im originellen Satz stehen sollte)

Daher meine Frage #10. Vielleicht ist das nur eine Ausnahme (Akkusativobjekt trotz dem Verb _sein_), die uns keine logische Erklärung bieten/anbieten kann????


----------



## Gernot Back

gvergara said:


> Meiner Meinang nach, *könnten* alle vorgeschlagenen Beispiele könnten in der folgenden Weise umformuliert werden (...):
> 
> _Ich ließ ihn den Wein trinken=> Ich ließ meinen Vater, dass er den Weint trinkt_ (_den Wein_ ist das Akkusativobjekt von _trinken_)
> (...)
> _Ich ließ (den) tollen Hintern (einen) tollen Hintern sein=> Ich musste den tollen Hintern lassen, dass er ein toller Hintern ist/bleibt_.


Nein, wenn überhaupt, dann:

_Ich ließ ihn den Wein trinken 
=> Ich ließ es zu, dass er den Wein trank._​_oder_
_=> Ich erlaubte ihm, den Wein zu trinken._​_und_
_Ich ließ (den) tollen Hintern (einen) tollen Hintern sein.
=> Ich ließ es zu, dass der tolle Hintern (weiterhin) ein toller Hintern war/blieb.
=> Ich gestattete/erlaubte dem tollen Hintern, (weiterhin) ein toller Hintern zu sein/bleiben._​
Letztlich sagt man damit, dass man sich von dem tollen Hintern nicht beeinflussen lässt, sondern im Gegenteil souverän über dem von diesem getriggerten Schlüsselreiz steht und ihn beherrscht, ohne die Tatsache zu bestreiten, dass es eben doch ein toller Hintern ist und bleibt.



bearded said:


> Klingt ein Satz wie _Wir sollten ihn er selbst sein lassen_ wirklich richtig?


Nein, der müsste m.E. heißen:

_Wir sollten ihn *ihn* selbst sein lassen.
=> Wir sollten es zulassen, dass er er selbst bleibt._​_oder_
_=> Wir sollten ihm erlauben, dass er er selbst bleibt.
=> Wir sollten ihm erlauben, er selbst zu bleiben._​


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> (zum Satz ''wir sollten ihn er selbst sein lassen''):Nein, der müsste m.E. heißen:
> _Wir sollten ihn *ihn* selbst sein lassen._


 Wie kann demnach der Satz ''Lass mich dein Freund sein'' (#14) richtig sein?
Ist auch _Ich sollte ihn mein Freund sein lassen _richtig, oder muss man auch hier sagen 'mein*en* Freund'? Und warum? Das ist nun eben mein Problem. Wenn 'sein' in Frage kommt, dann wird alles - für mich - etwas kompliziert.  Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Wie kann demnach der Satz ''Lass mich dein Freund sein'' (#14) richtig sein?


Sprache ist nicht immer logisch und konsequent. Vielleicht hat das mit einer Dominanz/Priorität der einen grammatischen Person über andere grammatische Personen zu tun. Man kennt das aus Sätzen mit mehrgliedrigen Subjekten in unterschiedlichen grammatischen Personen.

_Ich _(1. Pers. Sg.)_ und du _(2. Pers. Sg.)_ (,wir) gehen _(1. Pers. Pl.)_ ins Kino.
Ich _(1. Pers. Sg.)_ und Peter _(3. Pers. Sg.) _(,wir) gehen _(1. Pers. Pl.)_ ins Kino. 
Du _(2. Pers. Sg.) _und Stefan _(3. Pers. Sg.)_ (,ihr) bleibt _(2. Pers. Pl) _zu Hause._​
Die erste Person dominiert also über die zweite und dritte, die zweite Person dominiert über die dritte.


bearded said:


> Ist auch _Ich sollte ihn mein Freund sein lassen _richtig, oder muss man auch hier sagen 'mein*en* Freund'?


Nein, Ersteres ist nicht richtig und ja, du musst Letzteres sagen.

Nach meiner Dominanztheorie würde bei

_Lass mich dein Freund sein._​
das dominante, in der ersten Person stehende Subjekt von _sein_ einen Gleichsetzungsnominativ nach sich ziehen.

Hingegen würde bei

_Ich sollte ihn meinen Freund sein lassen._​
das dominante, in der ersten Person stehende Subjekt von _lassen _einen Gleichsetzungsakkusativ nach sich ziehen.


----------



## bearded

Alles klar. Nur beim letzten Satz in Deiner Erklärung hätte ich geschrieben: ''Hingegen würde bei _ich sollte ihn meinen Freund sein lassen _das dominante, in der 3.Person stehende Objekt von 'lassen' einen Gleichsetzungsakkusativ nach sich ziehen''. (So wäre es für mich nämlich klarer. Hoffentlich liege ich nicht daneben...).

Ich hätte - mit Rücksicht aufs Italienische - nicht vergessen sollen, dass 'Sprachen nicht immer logisch und konsequent sind'! 
Besten Dank nochmals.


----------

